# J. Press Khakis



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

https://www.jpressonline.com/trousers_casual_detail.php?ix=9

There is no discussion on these, only one thread that somewhat talks about the fit.

Are they any good? It is my understanding that they are made by Berle. Anyone know how wide they are at the cuff? Anyone who has them please do give a review.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Dear William:

I actually own a pair of these pants, and I like them very much. I don't know their exact measurements, but I would say they are neither slim nor fat. I own some BB pants that are fairly baggy, and the Press pants aren't. I find these pants quite comfortable and somewhat wrinkle-resistant for a non-non-iron pant. I really, really like them, actually.


----------



## Cappyhill12 (Jul 9, 2009)

They are good. Always thought about getting Bills Khaki's but have several pairs of these and figured it wasn't worth switching. 

Though I will add some Bill's to the closet soon, folks like them too much not to at least see what all the fuss is about. 

Anyways, not sure about actual width and everything, but J Press Khaki's are flattering without being too tight or trendy looking. Great looking with boat shoes and a button down or with loafers and a sport coat. Comforatable without being too bulky or baggy. I would say they are pretty classic.

Also, I just wash and lightly iron mine. No sweat.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

It's a narrow cut. 91/4" inches at bottom and the widest point is 12" Hands down a great khaki and the comments about light ironing are true. They are made by Berle in the US. A dressier pant than Bills and not a bad price. They also last.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

The fabric is lighter than bills and is un-pre-washed. Dressier as tintin noted. I like the fit better when worn higher on the waist. The rise is a little long and the cut a little narrow for under-the-gut and on-the-hip. 

Word on the boards is that Berle has gone completely offshore so if you like made in the USA now is the time to buy. An on seam pocket version is available from O'Connells. Perlis offers the slant pocket for the same price as Press on sale.


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a pair, along with BB and Bill's. The JPress are the slimmest cut of the three. I"m 5'10", 150 lbs, so I don't need a lot of room; bigger guys might be better off with Bill's. The quality is good--I've bought three or four pair of JPress over the years and have always been satisfied. The Bill's (I have the M2's) are less dressy--no tailored waistband, a baggy cut. hold less of a crease--but they're great, too. I wear my khakis to death, year round, and the JPress hold up very well.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Are they $100?


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

LongWing said:


> An on seam pocket version is available from O'Connells. Perlis offers the slant pocket for the same price as Press on sale.


I don't own the khakis but love the fit of the J. Press pants I do own. My only complaint is the slant pocket.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Although I'm slim, I find the Press khakis a bit too snug for my liking; I prefer pleated models from Bill's and the Andover Shop.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

LongWing said:


> The fabric is lighter than bills and is un-pre-washed. Dressier as tintin noted. I like the fit better when worn higher on the waist. The rise is a little long and the cut a little narrow for under-the-gut and on-the-hip.
> 
> Word on the boards is that Berle has gone completely offshore so if you like made in the USA now is the time to buy. An on seam pocket version is available from O'Connells. Perlis offers the slant pocket for the same price as Press on sale.


Actually now is the time to buy *if* Oconnell's has your size,....I wear a 34 waist and as of this morning Oconnell's does not have any 34 in plain or pleated and they will not be getting any more.

OConnell's will no longer be using Bearl, even the offshore versions, and the saleman expected the new supplier's khakis, an outfit in Georgia I'm told, to be instock "Any day now."

Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

127.72 MHz said:


> OConnell's will no longer be using Bearl, even the offshore versions, and the saleman expected the new supplier's khakis, an outfit in Georgia I'm told, to be instock "Any day now."
> 
> Another one bites the dust!


I thought someone posted that O'Connells thought that the fit and design from the new manufacturer would be similar.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

9 1/4" at the bottom is not narrow. That is a little wider than most. 8 1/2' is a fairly narrow but standard width. 

Are the J Press Khaki's slimmer than the Bills M2? I have the M2 and find it to be average is fit. Not slim not full. I have some BB Milano Non Iron and they are slim fit with a lower rise. I have incotex which come in slim and regular. The slim are slim. The regular are also somewhat slim.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Cowtown said:


> I thought someone posted that O'Connells thought that the fit and design from the new manufacturer would be similar.


Sorry for any confusion. OConnells *is* going to be carrying a similar cut Khaki trouser in the very near future. And the saleman told me he thought the fit and hand of the fabric is going to be very similar to those which *were* made by Bearl in the USA.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I bought 2 pair of J. Press khakis about 18 months ago or so. I like them, but they are tight in the thighs. My wife doesn't like them, but that is probably because I have gained a few pounds since I bought the pants and it shows in these khakis. Unlike cheapo LL Bean's, the J. Press khaki doesn't slip off the waist and ride on the hips. Also, unlike the LL Beans, the khaki color stays khaki and doesn't fade to "stone." Wear is normal to slightly better than average and they are just starting to look pleasantly ratty. They don't wrinkle much which is good and they don't have that "fake" feeling on the skin non-wrinkle chinos often have. J. Press khakis are stocked uncuffed so you can have what ever cuff you want. I am going to spend the extra money and try a pair of Bills next and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice review cglex.

The Press Khakis are about $90 regular price right? So "The extra money" for Bill's should not be that much more? Can't Bill's be had for about $95? That's why I called OConnells about their Bearl made Khakis only to find out they will no longer be carrying bearle Khakis and their new source for American made Khakis may or may not be the same cut and weight.

While I do see the quality in the single pair of Bill's that I own, (M2) they cost too much money given the fact that in my opinion they are much more casual trouser. I'd like to find a *slightly* more dressy khaki that will hold a crease a little better with one of my nicer sport coats,...I hope I'm not asking for too much.

I wear khakis at least three days a week the past several years now and here's my take. At the risk of being flamed by some of the Bill's faithful here's my feelings on my khaki rotation.

Again, I do see the quality of my Bill's M2's, but I picked up several pairs of the Izod "Saltwater Chinos" last year because they were closing them out and they all were purchased for no more than $19.99, and three or four pair were picked up for $9.99!

*NO* they are not better than my Bill's in terms of the details like the waistband and fly construction, etc. which in my opinion really effects the overall fit. *But* in terms of the weight of the fabric and a cut that comes very close to matching my Bill's M2's, I believe them to be every bit as good as my Bill's. The Saltwater Chinos are a casual khaki that has really held up over the long term and they do wear *almost* as well as my Bill's with most of my more casual sport coats. (mostly older tweeds)

Now when I take into account the huge price difference between my Bill's and the no longer available Izod Saltwater Chinos, quite frankly I'd rather have three to five pairs of the Saltwater Chinos verses one more pair of Bill's,....(I said the Saltwater Chinos are no longer available but I actually just saw a few pairs at J.C. Pennys a few weeks ago for $30.-) Izod was crazy to think they could get $80.- plus for them when they introduced them. But if they would have been able to price them in the $49.- $59- range I think they would have been a big hit.

So, in the $90.- to $100.- range I'd like to find a more dressy all cotton Khaki with the same weight of fabric and cut as my Bill's M2's and my Saltwater Chinos that will hold a crease pretty well that I can wear with my more dressy sport coats.

I may be asking for too much. But to me if I'm going to have to spend $90.- to $120.- on casual Khakis I'm going to try some of Orvis's offerings:

(perhaps they will hold a crease and be a bit more dressy?)

I'm open to suggestions fellas,


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

I jumped in and bought my first pair of Bill's last week. I paid full-freight retail, which was $118 I'm pretty sure!!


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

What's a "dressier" khaki? I'd say khaki-colored wool pants. They'll hold a crease, too -- or come with one that's permanent.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> What's a "dressier" khaki? I'd say khaki-colored wool pants. They'll hold a crease, too -- or come with one that's permanent.


I have a pair of Press wool trousers in a dark khaki color for that reason.

I have also thought about the Ben Silver English Drill Chinos. A bit pricey but they are described as being a bit more dressy and capable of holding a crease.
https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=43&show=426&display=3926&group=1


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

127.72 MHz said:


> Nice review cglex.
> 
> The Press Khakis are about $90 regular price right? So "The extra money" for Bill's should not be that much more? Can't Bill's be had for about $95? That's why I called OConnells about their Bearl made Khakis only to find out they will no longer be carrying bearle Khakis and their new source for American made Khakis may or may not be the same cut and weight.
> 
> ...


I paid around $65 for the J. Press khakis on sale so Bills cost much more. For dress khakis I always wear wool. Cotton simply wrinkles too fast. For nice summer casual I wear pants made of khyber cloth or something like that which is a light weight cotton twill with a very fine hand. But they go to the cleaners after one wear and I paid $95 for them at 30% off.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Last year, I had a client company in North Carolina, all of whose male office employees wore the following "uniform": Golf shirt + wool dress khakis + some kind of ugly hybrid sneakery/loafer thing. If you wore a jacket or tie to visit the client, you could expect all the usual ribbing. 

These wool "khakis" (wool pants in a khaki color) differentiated the office dudes from the retail/operations dudes, who usually wore cotton khakis.

I kinda dislike wool khakis. I generally prefer traditional clothing (including cotton khakis) for its versatility and ability to be dressed up OR down. I'm plenty confident that freshly cleaned and pressed Bills are dressy enough for any situation not requiring gabs/flannels or a suit. But I can also wear them for just about anything else, too.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

So Joe, In other words, you think Bills Khakis would be able to stand it's ground in "business casual" (hate the term) situations with a pair of Alden Loafers, OCBD, and jacket?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Joe, 
I love the "ugly hybrid sneakery/loafer thing" :icon_smile_big:

Anyway, I have been trying to resist going to direction of the khaki colored wool trousers myself. 

What do I call a dress khaki? Something with a bit finer hand, a better drape, but hell I'd settle for an all cotton model that does not have the coating and will hold a pressing and a crease a bit better.

For casual I'm happy with my current arrangement. I'd really just like to find two or three pairs that I can wear with one of my nicer blazers,....(of which I have several from blazers that I wear when I might get caught in a rain shower to double breasted bespoke with sterling silver buttons) 

Maybe I need to step up to the plate and try some drill cloth khakis,...

However it sorts I'll continue to scout for them and listen up for advice from others. And I do appreciate everyone's responses.

Best wishes,


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> So Joe, In other words, you think Bills Khakis would be able to stand it's ground in "business casual" (hate the term) situations with a pair of Alden Loafers, OCBD, and jacket?


I'm obviously not Joe but the pairings you mention are my uniform of the day two to three days a week in a large urban hospital seeing patients as well as around the laboratory. Exactly what I wear to business meetings and informal gatherings.

Best wishes,


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

*Dress Khakis, etc.*

For a dressier khaki I would recommend the Brooks Cavalry Twill, which I believe are cotton, not wool:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=Dark-tan&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

I recently acquired a pair and like them very much.

I also have the Brooks Refined Twill Dress Trousers

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ISH-KHAKI&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

I think these are good, though they have a slight sheen to them which I'm not wild about.

I like the Press khakis. As others have said, they are dressier and seem to be naturally wrinkle resistant. For this reason I'm not sure they are equivalent to Bills.

My problems have been with fit. It is not that they don't fit, it just takes a while to get the fit right. First, they run small in the waist. I typically wear a 34 waist in Bills and 35 in Brooks. I ordered 35 in Press and still had to have them taken out appox. an inch. They also seem to fit slim through the seat and thigh and have a longer rise, which can likewise complicate getting the fit right if you are not naturally slim (see Longwing's post above). The fact that the leg is relatively straight may also be a turn off for some - particularly those who object to the "stovepiping" of the M2s. And though the 9 1/4 leg opening is not voluminous, it is certainly not slim.

Bottom line for me is that, even though they aren't perfect, I like them better than most of what's out there. Indeed, if you want a dressier khaki, that's made in the USA and has no non-iron finish, there isn't much else. I find Bills too casual to wear with sport coats, so they aren't really an option for me, and O'Connoll's, I believe, has a 10" leg opening, which is a bit wider than I like. I think the standard price for the Press khakis is reasonable, and on sale they are a good value.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, sir.



WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> So Joe, In other words, you think Bills Khakis would be able to stand it's ground in "business casual" (hate the term) situations with a pair of Alden Loafers, OCBD, and jacket?


----------

